# Sleepover! Grain Tower Battery - Sept 2011



## tank2020 (Sep 26, 2011)

Be careful what you say to your kids, you may just have to live up to your word, I may have said; in passing "what an experience it would be to stay in the fort overnight, completely cut of from land". Low and behold we try it.

Arrived on the beach in the towering shadow of the power station around 4pm. Ever tried walking over cobbles covered in slime, mud and full of rock pools, while carrying substantial survival essentials. quite comedic for someone watching I should think.






















Had a quick look around the place, dodging around some pretty big holes in the floor. Whilst at the very top of the tower a group of about 6 or 7 people could be seen sliding over the cobbles, we sat aside and let them wonder, as we were going to have plenty of time to look. Had a good chat with a couple of them to, but didn't think to ask if they were on DP. So hello if you are, a pleasure meeting you.

Just when we thought the visits were over, 2 young lads turned up to fish, but found the weirdos staying on the castle much more interesting. They proceeded to try and scare us with storys of police, lifeboats and dead soldiers. One lad *securely* re-fitted the ladder for us which he said he installed originally. I must admit I thought he was going to nick it, but credit due.


























The Fort is of 2 eras. A WW2 battery on top of a Mortello Tower, I must admit I fell in love with the old tower, which is a little scarred by the concrete battery and brick barracks attached to the side like a growth.

We chose our bedroom, based on lack of wind and glass on the floor. We then went up top and watched the light fade, shadows grow and the lights of the industry around flicker to life.

I must admit once the water had engulfed the tower, I don't think I had ever felt so content, knowing pretty much I was unable to do anything in the way of normal life, until the tide went out 5 hours later.































Sitting staring at the shipping going past, we noticed shadows darting across the floor, on closer inspection we found what seem to be woodlice, however they must have been special sea castle lice, as they were huge, big enough that you could see the individual organs within their transparent bodies, nice.

Midnight, decided to try and get some kip. However; who knew the sea moving up and down over hidden pipework and holes could make such a muddle of sound, from thudding to whispers, I think we managed about an hour.































Time to get up and finish the supplies, about a litre of hot chocolate and 3 Ham and Egg roles later, I managed to straighten my spine and check the tide. I must admit that as much as I enjoyed my stay I was looking forward to getting back to my bed.
































Slip slide across the cobbles we look back and see the red of the sun breaking the horizon, lighting the quarter moon, casting a silhouette of the fort. I didn't care at this point, I didn't even take a picture; just carried on slipping back to my bed.






















Good to think I'll have to do it again in a few years, once the little lady is big enough. Still time will let me look back with fondness I am sure.

Cheers 

t2020


----------



## nelly (Sep 26, 2011)

That's just fantastic, I have always had a soft spot for anything that is tide dependent. I must add this to my list, I bet your kids thought this was a great adventure  Quality photos too, especially the crepuscular rays


----------



## Bluedragon (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice little explore there mate, ace pics!


----------



## audi-adam (Sep 27, 2011)

brilliant , what a good idea, sounds like a good laugh


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 27, 2011)

tried to interest my kids in a asylum they where less than keen and lasted 20 mins before it was obvious they where a bit freaked but that's what happens when you try to cone your dad with bravado good stuff mate looks like you all had fun


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 27, 2011)

Fantastic report! Probably the only report that works as a text only. The fantastic photos are pure bonus! What an amazing adventure!


----------



## twiggy123 (Sep 27, 2011)

Awseome report looks like a great place to stay


----------



## Em_Ux (Sep 27, 2011)

Excellent!

Sounds like a real adventure. Would love to do that!


----------



## Priority 7 (Sep 27, 2011)

nelly said:


> That's just fantastic, I have always had a soft spot for anything that is tide dependent. I must add this to my list, I bet your kids thought this was a great adventure  Quality photos too, especially the crepuscular rays



Add it to our list bud looks like a great atmospheric place to visit. Nice shots and story tank too...


----------



## night crawler (Sep 27, 2011)

Great report, probably the best from that place yet.


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 27, 2011)

What a great dad you are...I bet your kids loved it. Agree with NC, fabulous photos and write-up.


----------



## Chambers696 (Sep 27, 2011)

Love the report and pictures!


----------



## Madaxe (Sep 27, 2011)

Brilliant report and pictures. Looks great fun. Bet the kids loved that.


----------



## chizyramone (Sep 27, 2011)

Totally awesome fella!!

What a cool thing to do- epic adventure with the kids, nice one!!!


----------



## godzilla73 (Sep 27, 2011)

I really wanted to do this one in the summer, but apparently Newage has an aversion to seawater. Brilliant pics Tank and a great report to boot!
Godzy


----------



## King Al (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice one tank, excellent write up! Don't like the sound of those sea castle lice though


----------



## zender126 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hello Tank, I was in the group who you met on saturday evening!
Looks like you had a good night, did those local kids leave you in peace?
Good to meet you


----------



## tank2020 (Sep 28, 2011)

King Al said:


> Nice one tank, excellent write up! Don't like the sound of those sea castle lice though



Found out what the lice are, they are called "Sea Slater".


----------



## tank2020 (Sep 28, 2011)

zender126 said:


> Hello Tank, I was in the group who you met on saturday evening!
> Looks like you had a good night, did those local kids leave you in peace?
> Good to meet you



Good to meet you too. One lad went pretty sharpish once the girls he was with left, but the other lad stayed for a while, plying us with horror stories, I didn't mind, he seemed pretty lonely and wasn't keen on the people he had to hang around with in Grain.

May see you around in the future.


----------



## cogito (Sep 28, 2011)

Slept here earlier this year too, we were really lucky with tide times though as we had a low tide around sunset on the day that we were passing by in need of somewhere to bed down... With the next low tide being around 10am the following day, perfect!

You took a lot more pics than me though, good stuff haha. Glad you didn't get picked up by the coastguard either, I've heard they take people back to sure on the East bank of the Medway... Bit of a bitch trying to get back to the car park if that happens.


----------



## ® Andy (Sep 29, 2011)

Awesome stuff! I've taken my boys exploring at various suitably safe sites, but don't think I'd get away with suggesting something as cool as sleeping out like you did!


----------



## inayellowshirt (Sep 29, 2011)

tank2020 said:


> Found out what the lice are, they are called "Sea Slater".



Found the quay at Polkerris, Devon gets infested with these at night. Intended on sitting up there to watch the night go by with the family... ended up evacuating pretty sharpish with the women screaming as it became like a scene from Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom. They were everywhere


----------



## kevsy21 (Sep 29, 2011)

Good stuff,i like this place a lot.Well done.


----------



## chris (Oct 1, 2011)

Great story and pictures . My favourite's the penthouse suite but I've never looked at the floor there as a potential bed. I'd probably be a bit worried about sleep walking too.


----------



## brian1970 (Oct 11, 2011)

I dont normally reply, but in this case i will as this is one of the best write ups i have read.
Fantastic pictures and story.
Thank you.


----------



## Ness Battery (Oct 11, 2011)

What an amazing site. Great report and photos too.

I love gun batteries in general, and multi-phase ones like this in particular.


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Oct 18, 2011)

Quality report mate!!

I want you to be my dad  hahaha


----------



## phill.d (Oct 18, 2011)

Nice little adventure explore, a hint of the secret seven perhaps 
The fire shot looks cosy too.


----------

